# Link: The girl Vaso Shinas is McGrady's and Paul Pierce's girl friend



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

*Link: The girl Vaso Shinas is McGrady's and Paul Pierce's girl friend?*

Please edit my subject. Thanks.

http://www.thedirty.com/?p=31005

photos:
http://www.babilive.com/forum/showthread.php/paul-pierce-ganked-groupie-13457.html?t=13457

Quote:
A lot of athletes have gotten caught by Vaso's scams. Paul's just the first to sue for it. *She's stolen from Reggie Bush, Al Harrington, and Tracy McGrady among others.* She tried to get close to Allen Iverson but he's to smart for that. Everyone in LA knows all about her schemes and she has a lot of people working with her. She's too dumb to figure out the credit card stuff on her own so one of her two pimps probably helped her with that. I know at one point she was bragging about stealing Paul's jewelry. The **** must have been fake because she had nothing to show for it. But she was talking about how she gave the money she got from athletes to her pimps. For a while she had pictures all over her Myspace of herself sitting courtside with one of her pimps.


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

Imagine that.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

I see you provided a link this time


----------



## southeasy (Jun 11, 2003)

*Re: Link: The girl Vaso Shinas is McGrady's and Paul Pierce's girl friend?*

hit it, then tell the hoe to kick rocks


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

bs providing a link is a bigger story than the story itself. :clap:


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

He's been doing that lately: reference: T-Mac-Pistons Trade rumor.


----------

